

Firefox for Windows 10: How to Restore or Choose Firefox as Your Default Browser - ndesaulniers
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2015/07/29/firefox-for-windows-10-how-to-restore-or-choose-firefox-as-your-default-browser/

======
ecdavis
Edge is only set as your default browser if you use the "express settings"
during upgrade.

[http://images.techhive.com/images/article/2015/07/windows-10...](http://images.techhive.com/images/article/2015/07/windows-10-edge-
default-100597253-large.idge.jpeg)

------
CmonDev
Can they also release a guide on how to switch to a different scripting
language in Firefox away from the default of JavaScript?... Oh, I forgot,
developers don't deserve a choice.

~~~
nailer
Asides from improving JavaScript, Mozilla participated in making webassembly.
There will be multiple non-JavaScript webassembly languages.

------
nailer
The Windows shell should simply allow apps to send users straight into the
second screen with the browser choice available.

------
anotherangrydev
It really is not that much of a big deal, IMO. And I'm really not a Window
fanboy.

~~~
riscy
The screenshot in step 2 suggests to me that the settings app does not
recognize browsers other then Edge on the system. I wouldn't know what to do
if I saw that without being told to click on it for options, as there is no
hint that it's a drop-down menu.

------
bricss
Firefox worst modern browser ever! It's even not fully compatible with HTML5
spec. And debugging in Firefox its like a doom. :)

